# A track bike on a trainer... bad?



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

I've done some searching but I just wanted to ask... is it really detrimental towards training if I do intervals or base on my trainer using my track bike?

I have a 48-14 set up. Kurt pro trainer (pro fly wheel not attached)

I still go on weekend rides and I feel the benefit when I tackle steep brides.. but I'm just wondering if it's not good for training?

I get my cadence up to 70 - 80 so I'm not mashing...(just when I start) however it does take a lot of torque to pedal each stroke.

So is that harmful??

Thanks


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I ride mine on rollers all the time. I'd suggest a 48-16 and spinning at 90 and up though.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Aye, 48/14 is just at 90 gear inches with 700x23 tires. Kinda heavy, doable, but can cause some pain.


48/16 is just under 79 (78.8) and is much easier. 

I personally ride 48/17 (74.2) and find it very pleasing.


----------



## William Noll or Bill (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, I have 42/16 fixed and rollers with a fork stand. Can I use this set-up, or should I change cog. Is there any benefit riding a fix on a trainer? Ride Safe, Bill


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

William Noll or Bill said:


> Hi, I have 42/16 fixed and rollers with a fork stand. Can I use this set-up, or should I change cog. Is there any benefit riding a fix on a trainer? Ride Safe, Bill




It's best to be in a gear you can be on top of rather than struggling against. Something where you can spin around 90rpm as your cadence.

Riding a track bike on the trainer/rollers has two benefits. It makes you ride smoother and it's easier to clean up the sweat afterwards.


----------

